# My New Toy... Watches Will Defo Have To Be Sold...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I just did the deal on this....



Its a 1992 Caterham - its immaculate and like new. From reading the history it seems its a historically important car - it was the 1992 Frankfurt motorshow car and one of the first K series DeDion cars. It was sent here for promotional use after the motorshow and has been pampered eversince and has covered a low 5600miles... yep you read that right less than 6 thousand miles!

The car has always been kept in rude health and is like new all over and under - it seems the local climate is more conducive to keeping things mechanically nice than the UK - we dont salt roads here, which helps, cos we dont do cold so even the suspension arms have like new powdercoat. The leather interior (its got every option Caterham had at the time including things like a heated front screen - thats not much use here!) which includes the roll bar, dash and tunnel and its Wilton carpet is still in great condition and belies its age even tho the sunlight has faded some of the dash switches... hmmm, sod that its getting made over!














Im now seeking out Carbon nose, cycle and rear wings, spoked R500 wheels and a bigger output engine (looking for 180+bhp) and new race digital dash etc, Tillet kevlar seats etc etc. 

Its a bit 'beautiful boulevard crisuer' for me currently - i prefer the racecar Caterham look.







I may paint it bright orange or something too,.. damn shame really but you cant halt progress!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats, Jon, looks a lovely mota! I enjoy driving Caterhams when allowed, but they're a bit too extreme for me on the road: great track cars. A friend swapped his older, pre-de Dion axle Ford engined one for an K-engined Elise which has much of the same, raw driving experience. Which engine does this one have at the moment?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo-Hoo again Jon









Great stuff !!!

Its been a good week for you hasnt it?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sadly its currently a 1.4... so 105bhp. luckily the k series has damp liners and the block is the same throughout so it may get the 1.9 conversion... not cheap tho to do it right... new crank, liners, pistons, rods, ECU, exhaust manifold and pipes and then it would 'need' a 6 speed box and an LSD... ooops! Im thinking of tackling these bits a bit at a time!  If anyone has a 1.8K series clogging up their garage, drop me a line! 

I had an Elise in the UK - a 2001 S2 135... terrible build quality and a tale of woe for 2 years L.O.T.U.S. indeed!... great car when it was going tho. I did 13k of troubled motoring in it as a second car and took it to France for a blast etc. needed a new gearbox at the 1k service, countless altenators and fuel pumps and a steering rack and joints etc. twice I was banned from driving it by Lotus as the damage it had done to itself in the gearbox and steering rack were lethal as detent plates had dropped out and were moving about inside the units!!!! I swapped it on its second brithday (the day the warranty ran out) with cash of course for a new TVR Tamora which was heaps better built - not what you normally hear!

The Tamora was brute force whereas the Elise was delicate, both were great at different things. Even in 135 spec the Elise was underpowered and the TVR was underdamped and slighty scary to drive on the edge... Even people who race them or do lots of trackdays say they find the handling of the current TVRs to be a bit beyond them cos of the power with the standard suspension. I found mine would drift quite well but you needed to be committed and have a very gentle touch to get the best outa it - not ideal in a road car I used as my everyday transport thru winter as I sold my Scooby to pay the extra dosh to get the Tamora!

I drove a Caterham on an Autotest at Silverstone on a corporate day and loved it, I found I could make it do anything I wanted and have wanted one eversince.... 



jasonm said:


> Woo-Hoo again Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers m8! yes its been expensive tho... need to rein in my spending and finally realise my early retirement is over....







I'll be job hunting next week...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh nice one Jon,

I adore Caterhams, mate of mine had a 1.9, mental acceleration. He never let me drive it but I was a very happy passenger.

Well that's it, I am definitely going to push for some more work in Chatswood 

have fun mate

Foz


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

looks great Jon!

they've got a factory not far from where my parents live in Leicestershire - you can usually get a great exhaust view of several as they burn past when yr driving down the nearby A-road









so.... what are you going to sacrifice to the furum?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JonW said:


> *luckily* the k series has damp liners










That's the 1st time I've heard that word to describe the way a K series is built.

Most mechanics dread getting one that's overheated, nearly always results in a large amount of work. I wish I had a penny for every 214 I'd been to with combustion gasses in the coolant!

Other than that prcautionary note, fantastic John, I always wanted a 7, there was a firm in Huntingdon that had something to do with them.

I always think they look best in Lotus colours.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's very tasty Jon







I wont ask you what's going to have to go to pay for it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> there was a firm in Huntingdon that had something to do with them.


You probably mean a chop-shop to dismember one after its been nicked by the local scum bags


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JonW said:


> I just did the deal on this....
> 
> 
> 
> I may paint it bright orange or something


Fantastic, well bought









Don't repaint it! That blue is gorgeous









Chrome wires would look nice


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Foz - look forward to it m8!

John - not sure yet... Omega Dynamic, TAG Monaco, SeaAngler(!) and some Seikos come to mind...









PG - yes the K series is legendary for its ability to overheat and for the liners to drop (in landrover freelander setup) so i'll be watching my coolant like a hawk. Agree the green/yellow looks good and with that and these clamsheel wings it reminds me of the opening credits of the Prisoner! Cool.

Phil - I could sell most of my collection to pay the bill, but I wont. I will let a few more choice peices go tho as I mentioned above.

Dapper - Cheers mate, One of the problems I have is that it looks a bit 'Classic Car' and Ive already done the wirewheels and classic stuff with old Triumphs. I also had the opportunity to buy a real Lotus 7 over here from the 60's for about the same money but passed up on it as I wanted a weekend and trackday car - Eastern Creek is not far form me. The blue is almost the same colour as my old Tamora... sounds like a good enough reason for a change to me!  Pic below...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Lovely little hedge trimmer.....









Its a very strange and small world.........if that is the car that was at the '92 Frankfurt show....I sat in it first







promise though, I didn't fart in it









I used to travel to all the shows and produce video programmes for....shall we say "competitive analysis" 

Enjoy matey.......you bugger!









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Looking back through my files (thought I might still have the video footage of your car!) it would have been the '91 show, Frankfurt alternates with the Geneva show every other year. But it doesn't look like I still have the programme, I'll have a squint in the dead files.....

Best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

David, Lol - Itd be great if a Forumer had indeed sat in it, that would make me smile!









Interesting info... it defo says on the papers I have that it was the 1992 Frankfurt show car and the 1993 Melbourne show car... maybe someone has been inventing provenance for it...







It also says that one previous onwer asked caterham what they had on file for it and they said 1992 Frankfurt show car and the spec was flared wings and full leather - the last two bits I agree with as they are still on the car. 

Its not a big deal to me if it was or it wasnt a show car but its nice to know. Any info you have would be much appreciated. I have heard I can contact Caterham who will give me the info they have for a cheque for Â£25. What is interesting is that with the car was a folder that has Robert Nearns card slipped in the spine as if to say it belonged to him. The card is portrait not landscape so this seems viable but im not buying it...

It seems its one of the first hundred K Series Chassis and its defo not the one on the Caterham flyer for 1992 as that, whilst looking almost the same, has different seats and motorcycle indicators bolted to the nosecone.

Car home now and looks good - needs a little sprucing up with a wash and a vac as its been in storage for 6 months along with a battery charge but everything works fine as the car has been excercised etc. All in all im pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually just noticed that the chassis number says its a pre 1992 spec car which was built in 1992, so maybe it was the 93 motorshow car - tho Frankfurt is in Sept IIRC and it would take 3 months to ship it here... also whats wierd is that I have a classic car club flyer (from when it was in some rally or somesuch) which says the car is a 1994.... however the complaince and approvals engarved plate says it was complied into Australia on "4/93" so it would have to be a 1992 showcar I think....


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Jon nice car, don't go changing anything. Except maybe a 1.8 engine........

Sad to hear your tales of woe with your Elise. Someone I know has an S1 Sport 180 and it is georgeous. He hasn't had any real trouble with it just the usual high servicing costs.

Toby


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

TRIED TO EDIT MY POST BUT ITS TIMED OUT - MODS CAN YOU LOSE THE ONE ABOVE? TA...

Toby, Its a slippery slope tho... first a 1.8... then it would be better with a 6 speed... and an LSD... gulp! 

Yes lots of people tell me their Elise is/has been great - but the reality is that if you look thru their folders they either dont use it or they arent being entirely truthful. Lotus had the gaul to complain that "what did I expect when I did the first 1k miles in a week" and "that I used it too much"...! er I expected a brand new Â£27k+ car not to need a new hood, gearbox (a problem that was plain lethal), various rattles and a radiator hose leak to be fixed and it took over a week to sort it all out and the dealer scratched my drivers window! It was a huge dissapointment when I really really wanted that car... sigh. I only had 3 days where I really enjoyed the car and those were spent in france with no heater/demister as the dealer had forgotten to reconnect the hoses from the heater to the vents.... can you believe that! Heres a not very good pic of it on that trip in France in 03:



My 135 was a full house Lotus spec 135 with Lotus Janspeed stainless sports exhaust and RaceTech pack with the winter goodies extras. It was a chassis lookin for more power tho and the new Toyota VVT should be making it a much better car. Id still consider an Exige or the new Europa maybe but they need to improve the quality and their claims process. They say they want to tempt Boxster drivers... not they way they were in 01-03.

Lotus servcing is a bit of a joke. I had an oil and filter change and they did the usual not very much checks. price on an MGF was Â£135, same service on my Elise was Â£270! Thats a huge mick take and I also had to drive an hour each way to get to a local Lotus dealer! The first day I had the car the radiator hose was leaking and they sent the AA as their approved home servicers to look at it. The guy arrived and said "cool, Ive always wanted to have a play with one of these and finally I get my chance", he had no idea where to jack it up and refused to look at the manual pages I showed him. In the end I sent him away and rang the supplying dealer who taked me through removing an indicator so I could tighten the hose.

my catalogue of failures included the lights popping out of their holders inside the light units - bumpy roads were blamed(!), number plates that just ripped off the car as the holes were badly drilled, altenators, fuel pumps, steering joints, rattles I needed to ring the dealer when they happened (I had them on speed dial) so they could hear them. Hood latches that needed replacing every 6 months, leaks, paintwork the dealer redid after thay scractched it that went bad and they told me I had to deal with their choice of bodyshop direct as they denied responsibility eventho they subcontracted without my consent. The steering rack was scary as the detent plate dropped into the mech at 135mph and I drove to the dealer after the track day and they refused to let anyone drive it, but couldnt get a courtesy car to get me home... the dealer was an hour from home.... Lotus gave me lots of freebies including an extra years warranty but wow did I need it... at their labour and parts rates! It still sadens me to think how poorly built that car was. I hope the new owner has had lots of trouble free motoring, sods law says he will...









Anyway, anyone have a 1.8k series under their bench theyre not using or know of one a mate has that needs a new home?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats on the Caterham Jon









I had a chance to drive the Superlight version at Bedford Autodrome a couple of years back and it was, without doubt, the hairiest, scariest, slipperiest car I've ever driven. Just brilliant fun









I found the Elise is a big, soft pussycat by comparison.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

i tried out the new caterham with the cosworth engine, strewth, 0-60 in 3.1 secs, and i thought my turbo was fast

sam


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ps

check this out, sensational

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lotus-Super...itemZ4626909237


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Love the Caterham Jon, hope she brings you many ours of fun. Always fancied one myself, but not sure my 'lardy' 15 stone would fit in the cockpit and I know the pedal boxes can also be quite tight for the larger foot.

Richard


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ahh yes thats a famous car that and much talked about on the forums... 60k US... blimey!

Richard, yes I drive mine in bare feet!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> ahh yes thats a famous car that and much talked about on the forums... 60k US... blimey!
> 
> Richard, yes I drive mine in bare feet!


You can order a long pedal box version, or used to be able to! Not only is it a bit longer for the taller chappies (like moi) but it has a little more width.......although not much......I drove mine in my size 13 slippers!









Best regards David

It looks like there was more interest in the carrier truck







nice car......shame about the tires (US version)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd recommend a pair of these or something similar. I originally got mine for track days but they're so good I wear them for driving all them time now. You do get some funny looks though









*Sparco Racing Boots*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > ahh yes thats a famous car that and much talked about on the forums... 60k US... blimey!
> ...


Yes the 'long cockpit'.... I dont think mine is one of those... even my size 8.5 feet dont fit in with shoes...











rhaythorne said:


> I'd recommend a pair of these or something similar. I originally got mine for track days but they're so good I wear them for driving all them time now. You do get some funny looks though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh they look good. Ive been reading on the L7Club forum that people give u funny looks with race booties on round town. I was wondering about some of the new style puma trainers that seem to wrap round your feet - tho Ive since seen that they do up on the inside edge... not ideal... I'll keep looking!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a mate of mine bought a (rather maligned)robin hood, a lotus seven copy,he took me for a spin one saturday morning and the speeds he got out of the 1.6 pinto scared the crap out of me, he overtook two articulated wagons and about six cars whilst there was a car coming in the other direction, it went like a rocket and made it with time to spare (just), i'll never climb into a car with him again, not even a skoda estelle







, also, the car had full harness belts, they had been adjusted for his 710, they were so tight on me that i couldn't move, very uncomfortable









it was a beautiful car though









john.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I really wanted a Robin Hood back in about 1989/90 when they first came out. They seemed to offer a lot of car for the money back then with stainless panels and cheap mechanicals. The downside is that the other 7s and reps are either alloy or fiberglass so they tend to be heavy. Nice and simple to build tho... Alos I guess back in the late 80s the Dutton Phaeton and other such 7's existed so the Robin Hood was a step up in looks and quality for the same money. I quite liked the Dutton range back then as well... the soft top Dutton Sierra in yellow was my fave... im glad I didnt take the plunge!







Time is a great healer.... Instead I bought a TR7...


----------

